# Internet in Motion?



## Secret_Asian (Sep 24, 2013)

would be interesting to read out the cafd and compare before and after see if its traceable


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Secret_Asian said:


> would be interesting to read out the cafd and compare before and after see if its traceable


Already did that. No FDL Changes beyond normal DVD-In-Motion Changes. For now it is inexplicable as to how it is working. .bin file underlying code needs to be examined.


----------



## unclebnz (Jan 2, 2006)

I thought wnrussell said he was going to post the info necessary for you to get the code?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

We tested it. 3 Times I made comparison of Before and After Head Unit Codings, and shockingly there is nothing new in the codings. Now the .bin file will need to be decompiled and the code examined, and that will take some time.


----------



## unclebnz (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply. keep me posted


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

unclebnz said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. keep me posted


Do you have CIC or NBT Head Unit?


----------



## wnrussell (Sep 6, 2004)

NBT. Thanks Shawn


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can you check the combox media?
Only if you have time...
But I am thinking longer aboutbthis issue, that we cant fix it to get internet on motion...


Thorsten


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Thorsten said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you check the combox media?
> Only if you have time...
> ...


His car has NBT, so Combox is built into it. So when I compared the Before and After coding of NBT, it included both the Head Unit and Combox Codings.


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

Sorry,

My mistake! He received a new car!

Sorry,

Thorsten


----------



## unclebnz (Jan 2, 2006)

shawnsheridan said:


> Do you have CIC or NBT Head Unit?


I Have NBT head unit


----------



## unclebnz (Jan 2, 2006)

Is it possible to do internet in motion? I would hate to have spent 250.00 and only be able to use it while standing still.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

unclebnz said:


> I Have NBT head unit





unclebnz said:


> Is it possible to do internet in motion? I would hate to have spent 250.00 and only be able to use it while standing still.


Ok. Well, you can buy the same Internet-In-Motion DVD then or otherwise wait until hopefully a coding solution is found, assuming it is even possible.


----------



## wnrussell (Sep 6, 2004)

shawnsheridan said:


> His car has NBT, so Combox is built into it. So when I compared the Before and After coding of NBT, it included both the Head Unit and Combox Codings.


Shawn, were the two(2) BIN files we used exactly the same?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wnrussell said:


> Shawn, were the two(2) BIN files we used exactly the same?


No, they are different.


----------



## unclebnz (Jan 2, 2006)

Any progress in coding internet in motion?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

unclebnz said:


> Any progress in coding internet in motion?


No, and it won't be a quick thing either.


----------



## wnrussell (Sep 6, 2004)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, and it won't be a quick thing either.


Shawn, if it would help, I am willing to donate to the cause...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wnrussell said:


> Shawn, if it would help, I am willing to donate to the cause...


Thanks, but it isn't a monetary constraint.


----------



## Carsbyte (Feb 12, 2015)

wnrussell said:


> I just bought a 2015 BMW 428xi GC with Internet on the I Drive.
> 
> Of course the Internet browser locks when you put the car in motion.
> 
> I thought of buying a disc from http://dvdinmotion.com that would allow Internet in Motion, but wanted to share with the Forum.


What option allowed you to get Internet on the iDrive? I have the Technology package on my 428i and don't have the option and it is a 2015.

thanks,
G


----------



## wnrussell (Sep 6, 2004)

Carsbyte said:


> What option allowed you to get Internet on the iDrive? I have the Technology package on my 428i and don't have the option and it is a 2015.


You have to pay $100 per year to have the internet browser option in the US. You're not seeing it cause you are not subscribed to it. It's an optional addition to BMW assist. It shows under Connected Drive as Internet.

Today I was able to get webmail to my car, but it is a pain to login, because the browser doesn't handle cookies. Also, you can't store settings like country, etc., on sites like CNN.com. If anybody can get to those settings, please post here.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

wnrussell said:


> You have to pay $100 per year to have the internet browser option in the US. You're not seeing it cause you are not subscribed to it. It's an optional addition to BMW assist. It shows under Connected Drive as Internet.
> 
> Today I was able to get webmail to my car, but it is a pain to login, because the browser doesn't handle cookies. Also, you can't store settings like country, etc., on sites like CNN.com. If anybody can get to those settings, please post here.


The browser does support cookies, just activate them from browser options.


----------



## wnrussell (Sep 6, 2004)

*Email in Motion now*

Thanks kindly, sir!


















:thumbup:


----------



## guruhe (Sep 2, 2014)

And this work in motion?


----------



## wnrussell (Sep 6, 2004)

Yes. I have DVD in Motion and Internet in Motion working now. I also turned on the browser options to enable animation and cookies.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> The browser does support cookies, just activate them from browser options.


Also into CIC systems?
Does it enable internet browsing while driving too?


----------



## wnrussell (Sep 6, 2004)

Yes, you bet.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

wnrussell said:


> Yes. I have DVD in Motion and Internet in Motion working now. I also turned on the browser options to enable animation and cookies.


Was it from the dvd or coding?


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

it was from DVD.


Thorsten


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

maisav said:


> Also into CIC systems?
> Does it enable internet browsing while driving too?


I think that CIC supports cookies by default. This has nothing to do with internet in motion and I know nothing about internet in motion, that has not been told on this topic.


----------



## wnrussell (Sep 6, 2004)

I got Lucy from DVDinMotion to send me a file to enable the feature. I shared it with Shawn in December, for the benefit of the Forum.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

Does the file work in all cars or vin specific ?



wnrussell said:


> I got Lucy from DVDinMotion to send me a file to enable the feature. I shared it with Shawn in December, for the benefit of the Forum.


----------



## DR1er (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello wnrussell

I just had the internet service activated today on my 2014 640 and the main reason why I decided to order this is to be able to use the Outlook web app, but every time I try to log in I get an error message saying "The website has exceeded the memory limit. Restarting browser." then the browser restarts and same thing happens over and over when I re-try.

Also, if I try to log into my google account, the browser complains about cookies even though I have unchecked the "Suppress cookies" option.

Other websites open normally, like www.bmwusa.com which comes as the default homepage, espn.com etc.

Have these things happened to you?

Thanks!



wnrussell said:


> Thanks kindly, sir!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jimmy9980 said:


> Does the file work in all cars or vin specific ?


It is VIN specific, and I know when it first came out about 4 years ago, the DVD for one car was loaded into different car, and the CIC was bricked and had to be replaced. I would not even attempt loading it unless it was purchased for my VIN.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

To understand it right. Internet in Motion is possible with the DVDinMotion DVD??

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> To understand it right. Internet in Motion is possible with the DVDinMotion DVD??
> 
> CU Oliver


Not exactly. Same company, different standalone product for sale.


----------



## wnrussell (Sep 6, 2004)

The IIM file was packaged with the VIM file at the same price in December http://dvdinmotion.com/bmw $159.00. As you read in this thread, we copied the codes from the car before and after the installation so that the coders here could study the data changes to the car.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yea it's not worth it. 

The browser is limited in BMW. I have rear entertainment and in the back seats it works while driving. I looked all over for coding and compared the two Nbt modules and found nothing.


----------



## wnrussell (Sep 6, 2004)

Yes, the browser is limited and needs a 4G update 'coming soon'. However, I had a Stealth PC in my 2012 535i and went through that experience. Long boot times, Windows updates and lossy video output. I like this better for what I need. Check out the link in my signature for the last setup I had.


----------



## DR1er (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey wnrussell, I have the feeling that a question I sent a couple posts above (post #53) was lost in the middle of the conversation  I was asking if you have experienced problems with the Outlook Web App in your car's browser. In my car it's not working :dunno:

Thanks in advance for your comments!


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

wnrussell said:


> Yes, the browser is limited and needs a 4G update 'coming soon'. However, I had a Stealth PC in my 2012 535i and went through that experience. Long boot times, Windows updates and lossy video output. I like this better for what I need. Check out the link in my signature for the last setup I had.


You had a pc streaming to your idrive?

I wonder if 4g will need new hardware mostly it will I bet. Mine is 2014 f10 says 3G in the browser wonder if the hardware I have supports 4g ?


----------



## wnrussell (Sep 6, 2004)

:thumbup:


jimmy9980 said:


> You had a pc streaming to your idrive?
> 
> I wonder if 4g will need new hardware mostly it will I bet. Mine is 2014 f10 says 3G in the browser wonder if the hardware I have supports 4g ?


Yes, I had a PC under the trunk deck.










Webcam was mounted on the mirror for the Skype app.










I heard yesterday that LTE was coming soon. BMW decided to skip 4G.


----------



## DanITman (Nov 28, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> The entire DVD was deconstructed and studied at great length 4 years ago, before E-Sys was readily available.
> 
> Now that E-Sys can easily do what it does, it is good only for those who cannot code their cars.


I'd be interested in reading that thread, do you have a link?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DanITman said:


> I'd be interested in reading that thread, do you have a link?


Here is one that touches on it:

http://www.bmwcoding.com/showthread.php?373-FXX-Video-in-motion&highlight=video+motion+dvd

There was one in greater detail that I can't locate.


----------



## wnrussell (Sep 6, 2004)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok. Well, you can buy the same Internet-In-Motion DVD then or otherwise wait until hopefully a coding solution is found, assuming it is even possible.





shawnsheridan said:


> A comparison of the Head Unit Coding before and after the DVDInMotion DVD is run is all that is needed to know what FDL Code changes it made. What isn't needed is an examination of the DVD Iso Image.


Shawn, I had to reinstall the VIM file three times since Christmas after resetting the browser. Twice I toggled the 'Suppress Cookies' item in Browser Options and on Saturday the browser reset itself when I tried enabling Flash for the animation at CNN.com when it ran out of memory I guess.

My theory is that the enabling of the IIM is taking place outside of what you were trying with E-Sys and FDL Code changes. Does that make sense?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I would say it is obvious that it does something else than FDL-coding.


----------



## wnrussell (Sep 6, 2004)

I am going to hire this company to finish the job. I also asked the other firm for a FDL solution.

http://www.bpmsport.com/services/coding/coding-features-service.html


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wnrussell said:


> Shawn, I had to reinstall the VIM file three times since Christmas after resetting the browser. Twice I toggled the 'Suppress Cookies' item in Browser Options and on Saturday the browser reset itself when I tried enabling Flash for the animation at CNN.com when it ran out of memory I guess.
> 
> My theory is that the enabling of the IIM is taking place outside of what you were trying with E-Sys and FDL Code changes. Does that make sense?


Yes, I am sure it does. This can not be done via FDL Coding.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wnrussell said:


> I am going to hire this company to finish the job. I also asked the other firm for a FDL solution.
> 
> http://www.bpmsport.com/services/coding/coding-features-service.html


What are they going to do for you?


----------



## wnrussell (Sep 6, 2004)

*Emulator*



shawnsheridan said:


> What are they going to do for you?


Your friend, Mike at BPM Sport wants to sell me an emulator.

Any thoughts?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wnrussell said:


> Your friend, Mike at BPM Sport wants to sell me an emulator.
> 
> Any thoughts?


An emulator to do what?


----------



## wnrussell (Sep 6, 2004)

shawnsheridan said:


> An emulator to do what?


Sadly, I put in a request for information on 3/1/14 at http://www.bpmsport.com/contactus/ and followed up with a phone call the next day. Mike was aware of the request and mentioned your name but nothing ever came through.

Would you mind calling him this week?


----------



## Mike Benvo (Jul 12, 2012)

wnrussell said:


> Sadly, I put in a request for information on 3/1/14 at http://www.bpmsport.com/contactus/ and followed up with a phone call the next day. Mike was aware of the request and mentioned your name but nothing ever came through.
> 
> Would you mind calling him this week?


Internet in motion (at least on the E series) requires an Emulator and is not something that is codeable.

It seems there is a rush to get this done for you, and because of the high load of current customers, I don't think I'll be able to help you.

You mentioned Shawn's name and I indicated that I knew him.

Thanks and good luck with the project.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wnrussell said:


> Sadly, I put in a request for information on 3/1/14 at http://www.bpmsport.com/contactus/ and followed up with a phone call the next day. Mike was aware of the request and mentioned your name but nothing ever came through.
> 
> Would you mind calling him this week?


Why do you need this? Is DVDInMotion.com .bin solution no longer working for your Internet?

Sorry, I am lost.


----------



## Mike Benvo (Jul 12, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Why do you need this? Is DVDInMotion.com .bin solution no longer working for your Internet?
> 
> Sorry, I am lost.


I'm lost as well. Looks like based on his 2/25 post everything was working, yet he contacted us on 3/1 for an internet in motion solution.


----------



## wnrussell (Sep 6, 2004)

shawnsheridan said:


> Why do you need this? Is DVDInMotion.com .bin solution no longer working for your Internet?
> 
> Sorry, I am lost.


Yes, my car is fine. Don't you remember I did this for the benefit of the Forum Members?

How are *YOU *coming along? 

If anyone wants to take a shot at a 1.79 MB (1,881,088 bytes) BIN file, please PM me.

As stated to Shawn in January, if it would help, I am willing to donate to the cause...

Would $300.00 get anyone interested?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wnrussell said:


> Yes, my car is fine. Don't you remember I did this for the benefit of the Forum Members?
> 
> How are *YOU *coming along?


Well, I remember only the DVDInMotion .BIN file. I wasn't involved in BMS discussion.

As for the .BIN, that is a dead end. It makes modification outside of coding, and cannot be replicated via coding.


----------



## wnrussell (Sep 6, 2004)

*DVD Code could be deconstructed and studied*



shawnsheridan said:


> If however it is true, yes, the DVD Code could be deconstructed and studied; however there is a much, much simpler 10 minute solution.
> 
> As for the .BIN, that is a dead end. It makes modification outside of coding, and cannot be replicated via coding.


I'm not a "dead end" type of guy. You know me by now. I am convinced you need more resources. My office staff can help you with research.

Will you kindly point me in the right direction, or tell me *who can*?


----------



## NS-2000 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi I'm interested in the internet in Motion for E89. Are we any closer in achieving this


----------



## wnrussell (Sep 6, 2004)

Shawn, did someone try a BIN file extractor? Is anybody around who examined the ISO before?


----------

